# Open return?



## compassrose (May 1, 2005)

Hi all. Now that it appears Seafrance is out of the picture, are there any other carriers on the short crossing route that will allow you to buy an open return ahead of travel ie before you go?
David


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Why not just book a single out and same when you decide to come back ??
Once we have decided to return we take the laptop into a mcDonalds or use other free wifi access and book online. All you need is the reservation number written down, so not even a need to print anything out. My only recommendation on this is dont leave it till the day before as prices do then shoot up a bit.. Give it 3 - 4 days before you want to travel..


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

compassrose said:


> Hi all. Now that it appears Seafrance is out of the picture, are there any other carriers on the short crossing route that will allow you to buy an open return ahead of travel ie before you go?
> David


I would very much to find an answer to this as well. Easiest ferry travel I ever have done. Even at Calais one could take ones time wine shopping then mosy along to the terminal to get the next ferry. I shall miss it.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Beemp, as Clouseau would say


----------

